# Oh my - the choice, the choice....



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

Yet another one of those "what do I buy" threads?

I've graduated from an old DeLonghi machine with a Dualit EC-something grinder to a MaraX. I now need to upgrade the grinder to something suitably capable. The short-list:



Baratza Sette 270 (s/h)


Eureka Mignon Specialita'


Niche Zero


Mazzer Mini Electronic - or something else from that end of the market


I was thinking the Sette sounded really good (fluffy grinds, repeatable settings, and the grounds go straight through, plus it was definitely in vogue a few years back) - but reliability issues seem to have knocked it out of favour. Is anyone on here actually getting good, reliable use out of it? Is it worth considering or should I step away quickly?

Mazzer - I borrowed an SJ Electronic from a friend, and it was superb..... but MASSIVE. I think, therefore, a Mini might be a bit overbearing too.

Assuming I can't get over the thought that the Sette is likely to be unreliable, I think that leaves me with the usual two suspects . So, the big question - single dose or hopper? I'm not so bothered about the delta in price, more the workflow (read "hassle-factor") differences. I have it on good authority from my wife that she thinks weighing out beans will be a faff. Therefore, for her to engage with this, I think the Specialita' is probably the more sensible way to go.

So, is anyone on here using the Specialita' with the MaraX? Is it up to the task would you say?

Thanks all


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

@Jony tell the man


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I could get banned haha had warning already because they like to moan. it's coffee man. It''s rhetorical why even ask it!!


----------



## Ozzyjohn (May 31, 2020)

I see weighing out the beans as an opportunity to check for foreign objects while cascading them from hand to weighing scale. It's a part of the ceremony, not a faff. If I had another user of my machine who didn't want to weigh them, I'd probably pre weigh them into small canisters, if that's what it took to keep the peace.

Sorry, no experience of the Specialita.

Regards,
John


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@stockportman - Wouldn't go for a Sette as my only grinder if you paid me...

I liked my Silenzio when used originally with my Mara, other people have had good results with Specialitas as well. Sure you would find it competent and repeatable if used with a hopper of beans like it is designed for.


----------



## cuprajake (Mar 30, 2020)

I kinda single does with my mignon.

They do work better with the pressure of beans in the hopper. So i get my beans. Put them in the hopper.

Tare my scales with my grind tub, purge some coffee. Then grind 18g into the cup. Then i put the beans back into storage.

Yes you sacrifice some beans 3g or so but i get better results than single dosing the mignon.

If you want to single dose go niche


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

Jony said:


> I could get banned haha had warning already because they like to moan. it's coffee man. It''s rhetorical why even ask it!!


 Oh dear - no moans from me. It's not rhetorical - it's a genuine question. Clearly the Niche is great, but it puts you down the single-dose workflow. I think I'll get more buy in from SWMBO if I get a hopper-based grinder. I guess I'm just trying to get some guidance from people (especially those who've used both) whether the timed-dose workflow cuts the mustard in terms of taste in the cup, ease of dial-in, ongoing pleasure etc.



Ozzyjohn said:


> I see weighing out the beans as an opportunity to check for foreign objects while cascading them from hand to weighing scale. It's a part of the ceremony, not a faff. If I had another user of my machine who didn't want to weigh them, I'd probably pre weigh them into small canisters, if that's what it took to keep the peace.


 Interesting. I'm not sure I'm necessarily after a ceremony myself, but it's a good suggestion.



Northern_Monkey said:


> @stockportman - Wouldn't go for a Sette as my only grinder if you paid me...


 That's a fairly conclusive statement! Noted! (btw is that based on reliability?)



> I liked my Silenzio when used originally with my Mara, other people have had good results with Specialitas as well. Sure you would find it competent and repeatable if used with a hopper of beans like it is designed for.


 Thanks - that's good to hear. I would definitely be using it as a hopper of beans if I went that way



Cuprajake said:


> If you want to single dose go niche


 I guess that's the point. I don't really want to single-dose, due to what I perceive to be added "faff" in the workflow. The NZ is clearly a very capable grinder - and I'm sure I'd have no issues with it if I purchased it. The pre-weighing into containers is a fascinating thought - so I'm going to give that a go with the naff old Dualit grinder - just to see what the workflow feels like.

It's good to hear that people are finding Specialita's (eek that apostrophe looks abysmal, but given Specialita' is singular, it's probably correct....) are working well with the Mara. I'd be especially interested to hear from anyone who's tried both - and their thoughts about the taste output from both in comparison


----------



## lhavelund (Dec 28, 2018)

stockportman said:


> I guess that's the point. I don't really want to single-dose, due to what I perceive to be added "faff" in the workflow. The NZ is clearly a very capable grinder - and I'm sure I'd have no issues with it if I purchased it. The pre-weighing into containers is a fascinating thought - so I'm going to give that a go with the naff old Dualit grinder - just to see what the workflow feels like.


 Unless you're using a high-end commercial on-demand grinder, you're likely going to have to check your output weight anyway, at least if you want to keep your dose consistent. With a single-doser, you're just weighing the beans instead. I don't weigh my output on the Niche, because I know it will match my input (+/-0.1g). Having used a Mignon previously, I much prefer moving whole beans between my dosing cup and coffee canister than I did scooping out excess coffee after grinding and putting it in the bin/sink/knock box.

Another option is to use bean cellars and pre-weigh a handful of doses every few days. I'm sadly a few hundred miles away, so as much as you'd be welcome to come by and try the Niche for yourself, it's not exactly convenient!


----------



## Rob1 (Apr 9, 2015)

stockportman said:


> It's good to hear that people are finding Specialita's (eek that apostrophe looks abysmal, but given Specialita' is singular, it's probably correct....)


 There's no apostrophe. The plural of Specialita is probably Specialita, as in Sheep or Deer (the plural is the same as singular). Though I quite like Specialiti, it's probably wrong.

"Specialita's" is possessive and indicates something belonging to Specialita.

If you don't want the faff of single dosing. Which is not really a faff at all. Imagine the faff of dosing into a portafilter, weighing it to make sure the dose is consistent, removing coffee with a spoon, redistributing....etc also consider the waste required to get fresh grinds. You'll need to purge about 2-3g from a Mignon running it with a hopper.


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

lhavelund said:


> Unless you're using a high-end commercial on-demand grinder, you're likely going to have to check your output weight anyway, at least if you want to keep your dose consistent. With a single-doser, you're just weighing the beans instead. I don't weigh my output on the Niche, because I know it will match my input (+/-0.1g). Having used a Mignon previously, I much prefer moving whole beans between my dosing cup and coffee canister than I did scooping out excess coffee after grinding and putting it in the bin/sink/knock box.


 Interesting - with the Mignon, you think the output weight would vary from dose to dose? I'd expected that, once dialled in (another thing to learn to do), you would get a pretty constant weight of output in a certain time.

Very interesting point about moving whole beans around.



> Another option is to use bean cellars and pre-weigh a handful of doses every few days. I'm sadly a few hundred miles away, so as much as you'd be welcome to come by and try the Niche for yourself, it's not exactly convenient!


 Ah, thanks very much for the offer though - much appreciated it.



Rob1 said:


> There's no apostrophe. The plural of Specialita is probably Specialita, as in Sheep or Deer (the plural is the same as singular). Though I quite like Specialiti, it's probably wrong.
> 
> "Specialita's" is possessive and indicates something belonging to Specialita.


 Oh believe me, I'm an apostrophe pedant - my mum used to be a legal secretary "back in the day". 🙂

I'm just going by the way Eureka spell it in English..... https://www.eureka.co.it/en/catalogo/prodotti/macinacaffè+on+demand/1/20.aspx



> If you don't want the faff of single dosing. Which is not really a faff at all. Imagine the faff of dosing into a portafilter, weighing it to make sure the dose is consistent, removing coffee with a spoon, redistributing....etc also consider the waste required to get fresh grinds. You'll need to purge about 2-3g from a Mignon running it with a hopper.


 Definitely a persuasive point


----------



## Northern_Monkey (Sep 11, 2018)

@stockportman - Spot on, with the gear box issues and plastic parts it wouldn't be my preferred option. Loads of people really like them though especially in the states so YMMV.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

The Sette is a great grinder, and, much like the Sage options, they're great right up until the point they're not. At which point they're usually waste. What you pay for with a better built grinder is repairability. The big commercial grinders are built like tanks and made to work hard every day for a decade, and still be fixable after that (tho parts are often not cheap either).

The question comes down to how much space you have, and how you want to dose. If you buy a grinder that comes with a hopper by default, that's how it's meant to work, with the weight of beans helping to push them into the burrs. Single dose mods do exist for many grinders, but as always, YMMV. If you plan to single dose, then I'd be picking up the Niche every danged time if I had the money.

Since the wife doesn't want to faff with weighing beans or doses, then picking up the Sette 270w or wi may well be the answer here. Since they aren't stupidly expensive and provide a measured shot every time. Tho do be prepared for the possibility it will die after the warranty is up.

The other option is to pick up the Niche and a pack of little airtight containers, and preweigh out a dozen doses into single dose containers. She can just tip a pre-prepared dose right into the top of the Niche and be done with it.


----------



## Groke (Aug 19, 2016)

One day I'll probably grab a niche and try single dosing to see how I get in with it, but I like the convenience of the hopper on the Specialita when I have a few guests and I'm making 4 or 5 coffees at a time. I still weigh the output for each shot and add/subtract a pinch if need be, but the hopper gives my wife the lazy option of not weighing at all 😂

I'm sure in reality single dosing is probably a more streamlined process, but with my Specialita the output is usually quite consistent in a session. Pretty unusual for it to vary by more than 0.1 - 0.2 g for a double, and often it's bang on. Depends how accurate you want to be..

My Specialita is currently paired with a Classic, but I should have a Bianca later this week. I'm sure upgraditis will kick in soon enough, but I don't have any immediate plans to change the grinder and I'm sure it'll do me just fine for some time. I think either the Specialita or the Niche would go great with the Mara X. And remember, if you can get one second hand you'll probably get your money back if you decide it's not right for you.


----------



## Buster (Nov 28, 2019)

I had both a Niche and a Specialita. I have re-sold the Niche and kept the Specialita. Personally I preferred the ease of use of the Specialita. It doesn't seem to have any significant retention, and once you have set the timer to give you the required dose (mine is set at 13.8s for an 18g dose of Rave Speciality Blend) its all very consistent and repeatable. If you want to occasionally add more you can set the single shot button for an extra 2g dose or whatever you want to dial in. I haven't got too obsessive about weighing other than when setting up for my 18g dose, but on the few samples I have then randomly weighed it comes out at somewhere between 17.8g and 18.2g so for a lower end grinder I think that is acceptable. I have only cleaned it out twice (new end Oct 19 and only used part time as I had the Niche too from Christmas 19) and the Specialita retained circa 1.5g within the burrs etc. Again seems very acceptable to me. Admittedly after cleaning out you get a bit more retention on the first few shots as i guess all the nooks and crannies are then absorbing the grinds again.But to me it seems very minimal.

As for taste, I prefer the Specialita, I found the Niche rather 'muddy' flavour by comparison. Specialita just seems cleaner and 'sharper' taste. Not that I am an expert, nor have a particularly discerning palate but each to their own and I just found the coffee tasted better on my Classic when I had used the Specialita.

Ideally you should have a test on both Niche and Specialita as they do produce a different flavour coffee and you may prefer Niche over Specialita. If you do go with Niche and don't like it then its a £50 gamble as they sell very readily on the forum.


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

If u want to single dose get the niche.

If u want to use a hopper get the specialita.

I had the specialita and now have a niche. Both are great. Both produce fluffy grinds.

The Mignon is produced a really nice mound of fluffy grounds and the time produces accurate results to within 0.2g or less most of the time but you will still probably want to check you dose with a scale if you want it within 0.1g. You will need to WDT the mignon for best results if you grind straight into the PF.

The mignon holds onto about 2-3g of retention. Some of which will not exchange. The niche holds onto about 0.5g.

Dosing beans out into small test tubes 10 or 20 at a time take a little effort but if you do so you will be able to make back to back drinks quicker with this method vs using the on demand mignon and having to check/recheck the output.

Just decide if you want to single dose or not....

Do you only ever drink one bean at a time?Or do you have a Decaf too? If so get the niche.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Adam.f (Apr 9, 2020)

I have a Niche and it suits me perfectly. I like the single shots I can throw in it and choice what bean I fancy anytime I feel, rather than a hopper fed grinder. I weight my beans out and freeze them in airtight tubes all measured out before hand and I can check the bag for duds at the same time. I can then grab a tube out as and when I want, beans still stay fresh. I don't always drink a coffee every day so I didn't want beans left in the hopper for too long and I like to swap and change beans.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Yea but the Niche wins hands down.


----------



## Marocchino (May 1, 2019)

stockportman said:


> I have it on good authority from my wife that she thinks weighing out beans will be a faff.


 I can only make a comment on the Niche since I use one daily. I started using it by weighing out a dose each time I wanted to make a coffee.
Then I got some Kanso bean cellars with 12 storage tubes and my coffee making workflow has become more streamlined. In reality the bean cellar dosing process has been shifted away from the coffee making process and for me the improvement to the workflow is worthwhile.
Final consideration; there seems to be a fairly regular posting in the forum Wanted section asking for a used Niche. That suggests moving on an unwanted one shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I always drop beans, I grab and weigh😜


----------



## stockportman (May 15, 2020)

Thanks for the varied, and well considered comments all. Without being able to get out and try the same beans in both side by side, it seems I'm going to be deciding based on other factors.

I've been messing around with my naff Dualit ginder, single-dosing it, and it really isn't that much more hassle from a workflow perspective - and as a few people have pointed out, you can prep in advance with small containers (I'm using some small lock-n-lock things atm - they don't look pretty but they do the job). Therefore, I think I should be able to persuade my wife to use a grinder in that way.

So the big question is whether I'll be wanting to interchange beans often..... and i think the answer is going to be "yes" - as I do enjoy a decent decaf espresso from time to time.

I think I'm being persuaded to go for the Niche (the answer WOULD be the more expensive one, wouldn't it - typical!) - as it has the advantage of being able to swap between beans whenever the fancy takes me. As people have said, the second hand market seems strong as well, so it's a pretty low risk purchase

Assuming I go that way, there's then ANOTHER decision...... black or white?!?! Sheesh

Thanks for your help, all - much appreciated.


----------

